# Open Office et Tiger



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Impossible de démarrer Open Office même réinstallé.
Qulequ'un a une idée ?
Albert


----------



## DeniX (1 Mai 2005)

Bonjour
X11 est-il installé ?

Bon 1er mai!
DeniX


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> X11 est-il installé ?
> 
> Bon 1er mai!
> DeniX


Bonjour

Oui X11 est bien installé. Il s'ouvre sans problème. 

Albert


----------



## DeniX (2 Mai 2005)

réparer les autorisations ?

DeniX


----------



## Berthold (4 Mai 2005)

Tu obtiens des messages d'erreur, ou simplement une absence pure et simple de démarrage ? J'ai le deuxième cas avec NeoOffice depuis que j'ai réinstallé mon système. Tout semble s'installer correctement, sauf qu'il ne démarre pas... c'est un rien agaçant.


----------



## dpi67 (5 Mai 2005)

Bjr, au fait quelqu'un à testé si Gimp et Inkscape tournent avec Tiger, car je ne passerais sous tiger qu'à cette condition.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## DeniX (5 Mai 2005)

dpi67 a dit:
			
		

> Bjr, au fait quelqu'un à testé si Gimp et Inkscape tournent avec Tiger, car je ne passerais sous tiger qu'à cette condition.
> Merci d'avance.



Bonjour
Gimp 2.2.6 tourne sans prob jusqu'ici 
pour Inkscape je ne sais pas 

DeniX


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> réparer les autorisations ?
> 
> DeniX



Fait, bien sûr


----------



## Leo80 (7 Mai 2005)

En tous les cas, Neoofficej fonctionne très bien sous Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger).
Neoofficej est le portage de Open Office en Java.
En ce qui concerne la mise à jour de fink, là ça à l'air très compiiqué, je suis en train d'essayer de mettre à jour, mais c'est très cafouilleux.

Donc, si tu avais installé Open Office via Fink, tu risques peut être d'avoir des difficultés.
Essayes NeoOfficej, c'est gratuit aussi.

Leo


----------



## Avertin (9 Mai 2005)

Une version d'OOo 1.1.4 semble être disponible à l'adresse suivante.

http://ooo.lab-project.net/~ebachard/MacOSX/1.1.4/Tiger/fr/

En cours de téléchargement chez moi, donc pas encore testée ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Avertin a dit:
			
		

> Une version d'OOo 1.1.4 semble être disponible à l'adresse suivante.
> 
> http://ooo.lab-project.net/~ebachard/MacOSX/1.1.4/Tiger/fr/
> 
> En cours de téléchargement chez moi, donc pas encore testée ...



Ca marche !

Albert


----------



## avosmac (10 Mai 2005)

Les logiciels installés avec Fink semblent fonctionner normalement


----------



## FjRond (10 Mai 2005)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> Les logiciels installés avec Fink semblent fonctionner normalement


En effet, pour l'instant, je n'ai eu aucun problème de ce côté.
Par contre, mon OOo ne s'ouvre pas non plus. Mais je n'ai pas encore installé la v1.9.93.

Ça y'est, OOo v1.9.93 est installé et ça marche.


----------



## judikael (17 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Si çà peut vous servir :
Après l'install de Tiger : j'ai dû aller chercher de dernier pilote de ma Tablette Wacom et réinstaller sans problème ; Jai aussi été obligé de réinstaller mon AntiVirus barrier en allant cherché le dernier Installateur chez Intego ; Gimpshop pas de problème non plus et pour ceux qui ont oublié d'installer 
le X11  au moment de l'installation de Tiger : c'est simple : remettre le DVD d'install, cliquer sur le package " Optional installs " puis dans le sous Menu Application, cocher X11  et envoyer la purée.

Qui sait si Inkscape est passé en Français ?

Macamicalement à tous


----------



## Danfer (5 Octobre 2005)

Avertin a dit:
			
		

> Une version d'OOo 1.1.4 semble être disponible à l'adresse suivante.
> http://ooo.lab-project.net/~ebachard/MacOSX/1.1.4/Tiger/fr/


Cela ne semble plus être le cas 
Dommage 
L'installation de ooo112_osx_final récupérée ici : http://porting.openoffice.org/mac/ooo-osx_downloads.html#download  plante systématiquement vers la fin du coté des convertions de polices de caractères 

Une idée ??


----------



## ericb (5 Octobre 2005)

opsBonjour,

Je suggère d'oublier la 1.1.2 qui est une très mauvaise publicitié pour nous, et d'utiliser cette version :
<http://ooofr.org/telechargement/macosx/1.1.5/OOo1.1.5_Panther_and_Tiger_fr.pkg.zip>

Pour la version de développement (future 2.0), le mieux est d'installer celle-ci (bien plus facile à installer) : 

 URL pour la 1.9.130 : <http://ooofr.org/telechargement/macosx/2.0/m130/OpenOffice.org-1.9m130_fr.dmg>

Installation :
Les polices Apple natives seront utilisables ssi fondu est installé (version fink ou darwinport marchent aussi) 

Donc il faut commencer par installer fondu (il sera prochainement inclus). J'ai fait un .pkg pour dépanner, qui s'installe en quelques clics. URL pour fondu : <http://eric.bachard.free.fr/Jap/fondu_040527+_0.2.pkg.zip>

Une fois installé, il faut installer OpenOFfice.org :
- double-cliquer sur le .dmg
- placer l'archive dans /Applications (conseillé)
- docker l'icône placée dans /Aplications
- Cliquer sur l'icône dockée pour démarrer.

Les changements :
Une installation plus simple, un nouveau lanceur, un nouveau set d'icônes haute résolution, les icônes crystal, les themes gtk/kde utilisables .... et tous les bugfixes ( la touche ALT avec X11) ...



Merci pour vos retours !

Eric Bachard

P.S. : n'utilisez pas la m128 !!
Merci pour vos retours


----------



## FjRond (6 Octobre 2005)

Merci *ericb* pour ces précieuses informations.


----------



## Berthold (26 Octobre 2005)

Pour info, *NeoOffice* fonctionne très bien.


----------



## sibileau.raymond (3 Novembre 2005)

Comme le pr&#233;cise Berthold, j'utilise, au lieu de Ooo le N&#233;oOffice (exactement les m&#234;mes fonctions mais) qui pr&#233;sente l'avantage de fonctionner sans X11 et donc d'&#234;tre plus rapide qu'Ooo (du moins pour les usages que j'en fait&#8230. seul l'ouverture est un peu longue mais lorsque l'on ferme un document, le logiciel reste en veille et toute nouvelle action est, alors, tout &#224; fait rapide.


----------



## ericb2 (6 Novembre 2005)

La nouvelle version de développement (entre 2.0 et 2.0.1) possède un jeu d'icônes sympa ( crystal), extrait les fontes Apple natives, et permet d'utiliser mail pour envoyer le document actif en attachement. + pleins de bugs fixés .

En cours de tests : utilisation des mdbtools pour ouvrir (en lecture seule pour l'instant) les fichiers access (bdd).

On la trouve ici :ftp://ftp2.cusoo.org/cusoo/Mac-OS-X/m137/OpenOffice.org-2.0_fr.dmg

Si le lien ne marche pas (parce que trop de monde, essayer en passant par  :
ftp://ftp2.cusoo.org/cusoo/Mac-OS-X/
(ne pas hésiter à essayer plusieurs fois)

Rappel : il faut installer X11 (il y a plein de sujets sur l'installation de X11)


----------



## FjRond (13 Novembre 2005)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> On la trouve ici :ftp://ftp2.cusoo.org/cusoo/Mac-OS-X/m137/OpenOffice.org-2.0_fr.dmg
> 
> Si le lien ne marche pas (parce que trop de monde, essayer en passant par  :
> ftp://ftp2.cusoo.org/cusoo/Mac-OS-X/


J'essaie de charger la version m138 (parce que la m137 ne marche pas chez moi), mais le lien fonctionne vraiment mal : ± 20 kb/s alors que je suis à 8 Mb chez free.
Temps prévu avec le finder : 9 heures. Avec le Terminal et la commande ftp, c'est moins mal : 2 h 50.


----------



## bobby001 (15 Novembre 2005)

Quelqu'un sait s'il est possible de taper en chinois dans Open office 2.0, vu que ça utilise X11 ça ne marche pas avec le switch de langage de mac OSX, donc pour le moment j'utilise neo office, j'aimerais passer à open office 2.0 pour l'open document et la compatibilité accrue avec ms office.


----------



## SHWTD (14 Décembre 2005)

Bon, du coup, j'ai 10.4.3. J'ai installé X1, évidemment.

Je dois prendre OOo ou NeoO ???

Parce que là, malgré la lecture assidue du magazine et du forum, je suis largué...

Merci à vous.

PS : je suis un abruti qui s'est laissé avoir par Office de Microvoleur. Du coup, j'ai de mauvaises habitudes. Le changement est brutal ?


----------



## bobby001 (14 Décembre 2005)

Voilà j'ai un soucis avec Open Office : j'ai des fonts dégueulasse pour tout le soft : aussi bien les menus que le texte du document. Et j'aimerais bien pouvoir m'en servir mais là c'est psychologiquement impossible

Pour info j'ai installé fondu livré avec openoffice : est ce que ça viendrait de là ?


----------



## patjaff (17 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Il faut réinsttaller X11 ("Optional installs" sur le DVD) puis télécharger la mise à jour éventuelle et tout devrais fonctionner


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Décembre 2005)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait s'il est possible de taper en chinois dans Open office 2.0, vu que ça utilise X11 ça ne marche pas avec le switch de langage de mac OSX, donc pour le moment j'utilise neo office, j'aimerais passer à open office 2.0 pour l'open document et la compatibilité accrue avec ms office.


L'open document est supporté par NéoOffice depuis la version 1.2 (alpha) puisqu'elle utilise les mêmes sources que la version 1.1.5 de OOo.


----------



## bobby001 (17 Décembre 2005)

patjaff a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Il faut réinsttaller X11 ("Optional installs" sur le DVD) puis télécharger la mise à jour éventuelle et tout devrais fonctionner



En fait c'était une option de X11 : les couleurs "from display" alors qu'il faut être en millions de couleurs :/


Sinon non pour neo office : il peut lire les fichiers open document mais il peut pas écrire. J'ai besoin de pouvoir écrire


----------

